# What to look for when buying a horse?



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

So I am looking at a horse for sale tomorrow, and haven't looked at a horse for years! I was wondering if some people could give me some advice what to look for, what to ask, what to do with the horse etc. 

He's a 14 year old, 15hh ASH. Apparently he is really quiet, good with lots of things etc.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

More than anything temperament and attitude. That's my biggest thing to check out. Ask to watch the horse to be tacked up (that was a big mistake for me. When i bought Ke he didn't take the bit I later found out once I brought him home. ), as to watch him being ridden and to ride him. (I met a horse once that i got along with but was not the mover for me. He was terribly uncomfortable and wouldn't of worked with my arthritis). To me its important to check the horses coat. Healthy looking coat means healthy all the way around. (The same can be said about people too) 

I ask about:
Injuries
Parents
likes dislikes
Trailering
trail quality
showing behavior
Favorite food
Allergies 
And what ever generates a question, catches my interest, or must be asked.

That's just what I look for personally, hopefully this will help. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you have a trusted "horsey friend" or instructor/trainer who could accompany you? Having that uninvested third-party assessment can be invaluable in a situation where you (general you, not specific) may get so caught up in the moment as to overlook or gloss over faults.


----------



## roger (Apr 4, 2012)

In my opinion,the most important thing you can do is get a pre purchase vet exam done on the horse,then have an experienced rider go with you to test ride the horse.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

You want to make sure they are a good mover. The legs are moving straight not out or weird. And make 100% sure the seller of the horse rides it first. If they dont they are afraid of it and its not the horse they claimed.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subscribing, I'm also interested in hearing about this.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> You want to make sure they are a good mover. The legs are moving straight not out or weird. And make 100% sure the seller of the horse rides it first. If they dont they are afraid of it and its not the horse they claimed.


Excellent advice!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Buying sheets - 

http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/buying-sheets-great-when-youre-looking-22637/


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I go for conformation first, so the horse is reasonably built to do what I need it to do. If it passes that, then attitude. If I'm looking for someone who wants something to trail ride with, then I hope it can start stop, go right and go left. Beyond that is all gravey.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess I'm just a practical guy that doesn't want a horse to drive me to the poor farm so the first two things I look at are its diet and feet. Just those items can make the difference between a low maintenance, easy keeper and one that is going to make your feed store, vet, and farrier very happy.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bring someone with you that is a horse person i know someone who went out and bought their first horse with out help from a horse person. Well to say the least they bought a less then stellar horse. The horse is conformational train wreck and not even very well trained. To top it off the horse has gone blind the mare she was out of went blind along with others in her pedigree. Now all the lady has is a pasture pet she cant ride got one year of riding out of the horse.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I went to have a look and liked him a lot. 

But he's quite underweight and is going to take a lot to feed/muscle him up. 

I'm tossing up whether to offer a lot less than asking and then spend the time or walk away. What would you do?


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Saskia said:


> I went to have a look and liked him a lot.
> 
> But he's quite underweight and is going to take a lot to feed/muscle him up.
> 
> I'm tossing up whether to offer a lot less than asking and then spend the time or walk away. What would you do?


If all he needs is feed and workout, but he rides good and is a great horse on the ground too. Try to give a cheeper offer. 

If there is more then just weight and muscle issue maybe keep looking. Dont settle just ot settle get what you want.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Saskia said:


> So I am looking at a horse for sale tomorrow, and haven't looked at a horse for years! I was wondering if some people could give me some advice what to look for, what to ask, what to do with the horse etc.
> 
> He's a 14 year old, 15hh ASH. Apparently he is really quiet, good with lots of things etc.


You didn't say what you wanted him for? Ensuring their soundness is a given regardless of why you want him/her, anything else would depend on what you want them for, specifically. For me, personally, I _really, really_ put a lot of weight in if I "click" with him/her. They can be a dream at everything, but if I don't feel that "thing" for which there is no word in the human language other than maybe "click", I know he/she isn't for me.


----------



## Kristi46773 (Apr 5, 2012)

Do a vet check!!!! I brought 2 trainers with me when i went to look at a horse, we bought that horse thinking it was sore in his back, but really he was navicular....luckily the owner took him back when we called her about it. 

Also, make sure the horse is suitable for what you want to do.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I am definitely getting a vet check regardless of what horse I buy. People say its not worth getting a vet check for cheap horses, but I think it especially is as they are the ones most likely to have hidden problems. But if I spend $200 on a vet check, $300 to truck the horse to where I live that makes a cheap horse a fair bit more expensive, so I want to be sure.

Its my opinion that you don't really "click" with horses until you know them for a while, but you can ride them and spend time with them and judge whether they're suitable and compatible. I think, when in condition, this horse could be a lot of fun for me, as he is good at things I want to try, and things I already I know I can train myself. In fact he's probably everything I am looking for except for age and condition. I'm just a pleasure/all rounder. Trail riding, bit of jumping, bit of dressage, I want to get into some sporting etc. I don't really compete much. 

But I wanted to get a horse I can ride immediately, rather than wait a month or two for them to put on weight and muscle.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I hope he works out, sounds like he could be a great match! Its interesting the difference in how some people determine "click with". For me its pretty fast. I will spend enough time, if I can, to see if "we click" before a vet check...and I guess others give it a good while. Interesting!

Good luck...its always sooo exciting to get a new family member!


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Saskia, I'm also horse shopping, and I'm like you where I don't really feel the "click" with a horse I'm trying out, either. I mean, there are some I like more than others, but usually due to some fact about them (age, size, whatever) rather than personality. My friends tell me I should feel butterflies, but I don't feel that until the purchase is nearly imminent. (I've had two horses fail vet checks, which while it's a huge disappointment, shows me that it really is worth the $200 bucks to avoid a "cheap" horse with lameness issues.) Anyway, I sympathize. I'm SOooo over the horse shopping, and want to get to the horse owning stage soon!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

One quick way to check for attitude is to gently place your hand on their face and press backward. You want a horse that quietly backs up or gives to the pressure. You don't want head tossing or pushing right back into your hand. You want cooperation rather than defiance. Head down is better than head UP!

If the horse needs weight and conditioning, WHY does he lack weight and conditioning? If it's a lack of groceries, did the owner stint on regular vet care, vaccinations, worming, foot and mouth care also? Any of those can create expensive problems. Can the owner give you a record of vaccinations and wormings?

Beware of easy keepers unless you have a dry lot. Too often, they are easy keepers for a reason. Worrying about every mouthful that goes down your horse's throat is a major pain. 

Make sure your horse has feet and legs appropriate for his size. You do NOT want dainty little feet...give me dinner plate size any day. 

Make SURE the horse's conformation and movement matches what you want to do with him. Thoroughbreds make lousy barrel racers! LOL

Don't get hung up on a color. Good horses come in all colors. That being said, I've always loved grey horses, but I've learned that grey is a disease waiting to break out. I'll never own another one. 

I have had a horse "click" with me before I ever put a hand on her. I was in a big barn one day looking at horses and every single time I looked, this horse was looking at me. I tried her and bought her subject to a vet exam. When I hauled her home, she came to me at a run the next day when I called her by her new name. That horse chose me. Unfortunately she failed her vet check, my husband insisted I return her and I cried for weeks. I STILL regret losing her. It's rare, but it does happen so don't discount it. 

Good Luck and happy Hunting!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I like to touch the horse and mosey along to the hindquarters and pick up the tail. If the horse is quick to pull it back that's a good sign that he's not full of drugs. If so they usually present a dull eye a well. If he passes the vet check you will get to spend wonderful time with him honeing his groundwork during his weight gain. Keep in mind he could wind up full of spunk. That is sometimes why horses are kept on the thin side. When you groundwork is solid it should carry over in to saddle work.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

This horse was really skinny, anyway, due to winter coming up and the horses age, I offered a fair bit less, but she didn't accept it, so I'm moving on. I don't think she'll get that much though, not coming into winter. 

I am looking at another horse on Wednesday though. 

Some things, such as moving of face pressure, don't bother me too much, as these things are pretty easily trained I think. I just want a quiet stable temperament, sound, friendly, easy to handle. 

Usually I just go through a thing where I go out and watch the get caught, fiddle with them side to side on the ground, lift feet, touch all over, ears, eyes, teeth, watch them saddled etc, then ridden under saddle. Then I ride myself, then untack, ask questions etc.

When I was younger I used to fall in love with the first horse I'd meet, but now things are different. Meaning no offense, but I feel that the "connections" I used to make were imaginary in one way, I liked the horse so much I gave actions more meaning that they had. The horse has to be a good match though, there are many horses I just don't like that much.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

You're missing the point. Giving to pressure on his face is an indication that the horse will be easy to train. He's already cooperative. It isn't just something that you can train...it's an indication that he's willing to be trained. It shows that he's friendly, easy to train and handle and without attitude. EXACTLY what you're looking for.

If he pushes back or throws his head up, you have a horse that wants to defy you, or at least not cooperate. 

How a horse reacts to this is an indication of his nature. THAT's what you're looking at. Not his training.


----------

